# BUG REPORT: Oddities in displaying CallerID information



## wileadams (Dec 6, 2002)

One thing that still is a bug from the 721 is the fact that Caller ID numbers come in formated very oddly. They are formatted as 133-444-55555. For some reason, it always adds the "1" for the long distance. Which makes the rest of the numbers off. I wish DISH would just remove the "-" as they have with their 5xx series of receivers. After exploring this with my phone service, they say there should be a setting for caller ID which drops the "1".


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Please post your software version, boot strap and flash version when posting bug reports.


----------



## wileadams (Dec 6, 2002)

Boot Version: 120B
Flash Version: F051
SW Version: L142HECD-N


----------

